# Nvidiamodul vs. Kernel 2.6.7 [SOLVED!!!!!]

## WaTcHmE

Hi

Ich habe ein doch recht grosses Problem:

Nach der Gentoo Installation und der Installation von X (beides genau nach Handbuch) wollte ich den Nvidia treiber fuer meine Riva TNT Grafikkarte installieren.

leider funktioniert keines der Module, die ich fuer nvidia auf der Platte habe/ hatte .....

ich habe nvidia-kernel und -glx emerged und dann versucht das ganze in die modules.autoload einzutragen.

dort kommt immer nur ein "failed to load Module nvidia ... (!!)"  beim Bootvorgang.

wenn ich versuche das ganze mit modprobe einzutragen sagt er mir etwas von "no such device".

wenn ich versuche den Nvidia treiber mit "sh NVIDIAXXXXXXXXX" zu starten bricht er ab. in der Log datei steht dann folgendes:

```
nvidia-installer log file '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log'

creation time: Sun Aug 15 14:12:33 2004

option status:

license pre-accepted : false

update : false

force update : false

expert : false

uninstall : false

driver info : false

no precompiled interface: false

no ncurses color : false

query latest driver ver : false

OpenGL header files : false

no questions : false

silent : false

X install prefix : /usr/X11R6

OpenGL install prefix : /usr

Installer install prefix: /usr

kernel source path : (not specified)

kernel install path : (not specified)

proc mount point : /proc

ui : (not specified)

tmpdir : /tmp

ftp site : ftp://download.nvidia.com

Using: nvidia-installer ncurses user interface

-> License accepted.

-> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; would you li

ke the installer to attempt to download a kernel interface for your kernel f

rom the NVIDIA ftp site (ftp://download.nvidia.com)? (Answer: Yes)

-> No matching precompiled kernel interface was found on the NVIDIA ftp site;

this means that the installer will need to compile a kernel interface for

your kernel.

-> Kernel source path: '/lib/modules/2.6.7/build'

-> Performing cc_version_check with CC="gcc".

-> Performing rivafb check.

-> Performing rivafb module check.

-> Cleaning kernel module build directory.

executing: 'cd ./usr/src/nv; make clean'...

rm -f -f nv.o os-agp.o os-interface.o os-registry.o nv.o os-agp.o os-interfa

ce.o os-registry.o nvidia.mod.o

rm -f -f build-in.o nv-linux.o *.d .*.{cmd,flags}

rm -f -f nvidia.{o,ko,mod.{o,c}} nv_compiler.h *~

-> Building kernel module:

executing: 'cd ./usr/src/nv; make module SYSSRC=/lib/modules/2.6.7/build SYS

OUT=/lib/modules/2.6.7/build'...

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

[... kompilierungsbefehle]

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

-> done.

-> Kernel module compilation complete.

ERROR: Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'. This is most likely

because the kernel module was built using the wrong kernel source files.

Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your

kernel; on Red Hat Linux systems, for example, be sure you have the

'kernel-source' rpm installed. If you know the correct kernel source

files are installed, you may specify the kernel source path with the

'--kernel-source-path' commandline option.

-> Kernel module load error: insmod: error inserting './usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko':

-1 No such device

ERROR: Installation has failed. Please see the file

'/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details. You may find suggestions

on fixing installation problems in the README available on the Linux

driver download page at www.nvidia.com.
```

so langsam bin ich echt mit meinem Latin am ende.... Google und www.linuxforen.de haben mir da auch nciht weitergeholfen....

habt ihr evtl. noch ne gute Idee???? 

Danke

WaTcHmE

----------

## zielscheibe

Welche Version ist denn installiert worden? Die aktuell als stable deklarierten Nvidiatreiber funktionieren nicht ohne weiteres mit dem Kernel >=2.6.6. 

Schon einmal die 60.xx Reihe ausprobiert?

Viel Glück.

----------

## psyqil

 *WaTcHmE wrote:*   

> Riva TNT Grafikkarte

  :Very Happy:  Jaja, so eine hatte ich '98 auch...der nvidia-Treiber geht glaub ich erst ab TNT2, im Kernel findest Du aber Riva-Unterstützung!

----------

## tuxilla

Mach mal uname -a => Kernel-Version

Hast Du die passenden Kernel-Quellen in /usr/src liegen? => ls /usr/src

Ich würde dann noch einen symbolischen Link in /usr/src anlegen => ln -s linux-versionsnummer-gentoo-rx linux

Dann nochmal emerge -a nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx => opengl-update nvidia

=> modprobe nvidia => lsmod => nun siehst Du, ob das Modul geladen wurde

Für Kernel 2.6 Eintrag in Datei /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 => nvidia

=> modules-update

Jetzt wird das Modul beim Booten geladen!

Der aktuelle Nvidia-Treiber 1.0-6111 unterstützt folgende Chips:

(app-a) APPENDIX A: SUPPORTED NVIDIA GRAPHICS CHIPS

----------

## WaTcHmE

erstmal danke fuer eure Muehe...

@tuxilla: a) ich finde fuer mein emerge immer nur die Version 1.0.4496-r3. wie komme ich an eine neuere Version?

b) dein aufgeschriebener Weg geht bis zu dem Punkt "modprobe nidia", wo er mir "FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.7/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid Module format" ausgibt............ was kann das sein?

(ein symbolischer Link im /usr/src/ besteht)

der kernel ist ein 2.6.7 , voellig frisch und nicht von 2.4.XX geupdated....

----------

## SinoTech

1. Invalid Modulformat heißt (soviel ich weiß), das sich das format der dynamisch ladbaren Module ab Kernel 2.6 geändert hat, und so die älteren Module nicht mehr geladen werden können.

2. Mach

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

Das installiert dir dann auch neuere Packete die noch nicht als stable markiert sind (Ist aber mit vorsicht zu geniessen).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Gekko

Hübscher ist aber z.B.

```
$ cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

x11-base/opengl-update ~x86
```

und

```
$ cat /etc/portage/package.unmask

>=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111

>=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6111

>=x11-base/opengl-update-1.8.1
```

Die als momentan stable markierten funktionieren mit dem 2.6.7er nicht.

Edit: Die funktionieren bei mir. opengl-update sollte auch die neueste Version sein, das Installscript verlangte danach. Und ich auch - sonst würds ja nicht gehen   :Laughing: 

----------

## tuxilla

Für den Kernel 2.6 brauchst Du auf jeden Fall einen Treiber ab Version 1.0-6106, sonst bekommst Du das 4KSTACKS-Problem. Ich würde die Keywords auch unbedingt in die Datei /etc/portage/package.keywords eintragen, so wie es Gekko schon richtig vorgeschlagen hat.

Danach mußt Du das Treiber-Modul nochmal kompilieren. Hatte noch vergessen, daß Du nach erfolgreicher Kompilierung eventuell Deine Datei XF86Config anpassen mußt, aber auf jeden Fall auf die Einträge glx und nvidia überprüfen.

Gruß, tuxilla  :Very Happy: 

----------

## WaTcHmE

hmm.. wenn ich jetzt emerge -a nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx mache, will er opengl-update mit aktualisieren und zwar auf die Version 1.8.1 . er schlaegt mir eine Reihenfolge vor, und ich bejahe sie, weil sie ganz logisch kling (kernel -> opengl -> glx).

doch er bricht ab, nach dem er den opengl Teil anfangen wollte mit folgender Fehlermeldung:

```
Due to inconsistencies in xorg-x11 vs xfree handling of glext.h a userspace

is necessary for you to use opengl-update-1.8; Please do the following

mv /usr/X11R6/include/GL/glext.h /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/include

You may then remerge opengl-update-1.8 successfully
```

den vorgeschlagenen mv befehl hab ich gemacht, brachte aber keine aenderung......

EDIT:NovaleX: danke. ich habs dann auch gechecked  :Wink:  war was langsamer heute.... nur leider kommt dann der obige Fehler....

----------

## Louisdor

Ja, der "cat" Befehl gibt nur was aus.

Doch er wollte Dir zeigen, was drin stehen sollte und wo die Dateien/Verzeichnisse sein sollten!

Lege einfach alles so an, wie es weiter oben steht.

Also:mkdir /etc/portage

touch /etc/portage/package.keywords

touch /etc/portage/package.unmaks

Da trägst Du dann das ein, was Gekko aufgeführt hat.

----------

## Gekko

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Ja, der "cat" Befehl gibt nur was aus.
> 
> Doch er wollte Dir zeigen, was drin stehen sollte und wo die Dateien/Verzeichnisse sein sollten!

 

Oops, dachte das sei logisch.....   :Embarassed: 

----------

## WaTcHmE

@Gekko: ja... es ist mir ja schon peinlich ........ ich schalte halt was langsamer heute

also.. nachdem auch das mit dem opengl geklappt hat tun sich neue Abgruende auf....

ich hab keine XF86Config.... ich find bei mir nur eine xorg.conf im /etc/X11/

und wenn ich dort im "driver" nvidia eintrage stuerzt der XFCE mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab:

```
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux Nina 2.6.7 #1 SMP Tue Aug 10 13:52:45 UTC 2004 i686

Build Date: 10 August 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Aug 19 13:12:22 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/CID/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x8000f8e4, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1130 card 1043,8027 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1131 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2440 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,244b card 1043,8027 rev 02 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2442 card 1043,8027 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2443 card 1043,8027 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:4: chip 8086,2444 card 1043,8027 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0020 card 1092,0550 rev 04 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0c:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf5000000 - 0xf6dfffff (0x1e00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf6f00000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x1100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4800000 - 0xf4ffffff (0x800000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf6e00000 - 0xf6efffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV4 [RIVA TNT] rev 4, Mem @ 0xf5000000/24, 0xf7000000/24, BIOS @ 0xf6ff0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf8000000 from 0xfbffffff to 0xf7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4800000 - 0xf48000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xf6ff0000 - 0xf6ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xf7000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xf5000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4800000 - 0xf48000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xf6ff0000 - 0xf6ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xf7000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xf5000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4800000 - 0xf48000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xf6ff0000 - 0xf6ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xf7000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf5000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6111

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvdia"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvdia

(II) UnloadModule: "nvdia"

(EE) Failed to load module "nvdia" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

meine /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Buttons" "3"

#        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS2"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     400   300   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "SNI"

   ModelName    "ce0b"

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvdia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV4 [RIVA TNT]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## Gekko

mach mal als root

```
modprobe nvidia
```

damit guckst du ob das nvidia kernel modul auch funktioniert.

okidoki

aber wie krieg ich es jetzt hin dass das modul bei jedem hochfahren gestartet wird?

in der /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 (oder so aehnlich musstu gucken - bin grad ned auf der kiste daheim)

```
nvidia
```

eintragen.

Kann sein dass eine Meldung kommt das jetzt der Kernel getainted wird (bei modprobe nvidia wohlgemerkt). Einfach ignorieren das, das ist ein hinweis, dass das modul von Andereswelt kommt.Last edited by Gekko on Thu Aug 19, 2004 11:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gekko

Und dann nimm gleich mal das dri aus der xorg.conf raus - dat brauchst du nicht.

Desweiteren - bei dem X11 Fehlerlog poste das naechste mal bitte nur die (EE) und (WW) Zeilen, da steht der Quargel drin, der interessant ist - wie z.B. dass das nvidia Modul nicht geladen wurde.

Edit, die 1000ste: ich seh grad dass du nvdia oder so eingetragen hast - das kann nicht funktionieren   :Idea: Last edited by Gekko on Thu Aug 19, 2004 11:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## WaTcHmE

also.. das alles hatte einmal funktioniert...

dann habe ich das in der modules.utoload eingetragen und mal rebootet.. (wollt ja sehen wie es geht)

dort hat er mir gesagt, das er das Modul nvidia nicht laden kann....

nu kommt wenn ich opengl-update nvidia und dann modprobe nvidia mache (weil das modul ja nciht geladen ist) 

"FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.7/video/nvidia.ko): no such device"

wieso no such device?? er hatte das eben vor dem rebooten doch auch mit modprobe angenommen... ????

----------

## Louisdor

 *Gekko wrote:*   

>  *NovaleX wrote:*   Ja, der "cat" Befehl gibt nur was aus.
> 
> Doch er wollte Dir zeigen, was drin stehen sollte und wo die Dateien/Verzeichnisse sein sollten! 
> 
> Oops, dachte das sei logisch.....  

 

Hm, also, ich könnte schwören, dass er noch nach Deinem Post einen Post drin hatte, worauf meine Antwort geschrieben hatte, wo drin stand, dass er sich wunderte über den "cat" Befehl! ...  :Wink: 

PS: für viele ist vieles logisch! (wenn man es weiss!)  :Wink: 

----------

## WaTcHmE

[offtopic] stand auch kurze Zeit (ca. 10 sek.) bis mir dann einfiel was das zu bedeuten hatte und ich das ganze editiert habe  :Smile:   :Very Happy:  [/offtopic]

----------

## Gekko

```
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvdia 
```

trag nvidia ein, dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn!!

Habs zwar oben reineditiert, aber du hast es vermutlich nicht gesehen.

----------

## WaTcHmE

ich habs gesehen und getan.. nun erzaehlt er mir was von einem fehlenden Modul und das er keinen Brauchbaren screen daher findet .....

modprobe schlaegt ja fehlt und lsmod sagt mir auch, das kein Modul geladen ist......

----------

## Gekko

mysterioes.

ok nochmal von anfang an:

die sachen in /etc/portage hast du und die notwendigen Sachen eingetragen?

wenn ja dann mach nochmal

```
emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx opengl-update
```

wenn es ohne probleme durchgelaufen ist

```
modprobe nvidia
```

wenn es ohne probleme durchgelaufen ist

nvidia in die /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6 (musstu gucken wie genau) eintragen.

danach im forum nach einer funktionieren xorg.conf (findet sich schnell) suchen und gegebenenfalls deine anpassen.

startx+beten.

Wenns immer noch nicht funktioniert poste die (EE)'s und (WW)'s vom X log.Last edited by Gekko on Thu Aug 19, 2004 11:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## WaTcHmE

das ist (mehr oder weniger genau) die Fehlermeldung nach deiner Anleitung:

a)modprobe ---> Fehlermeldung: no such device

b) startxfce4 ergibt:

FAILED to initialize the nvidia kernel module

***** Aborting ******

Screens found but none has a usable configuration

Fatal server error: no screens found

----------

## Gekko

Du hast bei Deinen screens Viewport 0 0 eingetragen.

 :Razz: 

mach mal 800 600 oder aehnliches draus.

UND vergleiche bitte mit funktionierenden Configs!

----------

## WaTcHmE

hmm.. erledigt sich das Thema screen nciht wenn das nvidia modul geladen wurde???

----------

## Gekko

niemals   :Wink: 

und funktionierts, oder nicht?

----------

## WaTcHmE

also ich habe mir mit xorgconfig mal eine neue xorg.conf erstellt....... also da ist dann auch der Moni korrekt drin....

mit nv gehts (wieder) und mit nvidia nicht..... nebenbei mit derselben Fehlermeldung.... komischerweise....

----------

## Gekko

geh mail mir mal deine xorg.conf an gekko@8ung.at plz.

----------

## WaTcHmE

so is raus ...

----------

## Gekko

Oke, habs schon gekriegt und zuruekgemailt. So muesste es denk ich mal funktionieren, wenn nicht schick ich dir am Abend meine config.

Uebrigens, das sind nur Startschwierigkeiten, lass Dich von sowas nicht entmutigen!

LG, Gekko

----------

## WaTcHmE

also: danke fuer deine config  :Smile: 

ich habs mal gegen gecheckt und 2 Dinge dazu :

a) jup die werte stimmen.. ist ein 21" Moni  :Wink: 

b) ich hab wirklich ein us keyboard... vor allem weil es sich darauf viel schneller proggen laesst als auf deutschen Tastaturen  :Wink: 

leider ist es aber dasselbe Bild: ich bekomme den nvidia Modus nicht rein, da sich das modulweigert geladen zu werden....

----------

## Gekko

sag mal les ich jetzt richtig dass du ne tnt1 karte hast?

Wenn ja, vergiss nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx.

Das kann nicht funktionieren.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT: achja, hab auch ne us hier in der firma, deswegen kann ich keine Umlaute tippen, hrhrhrhr

----------

## WaTcHmE

jo habsch .. wieso ?? was ist falsch ?? was muss man aendern?

----------

## Gekko

auf tnt1's geht nur nv und nicht nvidia. Hab selber mal ne tnt1 auf linux rennen gehabt.

kauf dir bei ebay eine tnt2 oder besser   :Razz: 

----------

## WaTcHmE

aber auf der Seite vorher steht doch der Anhang, wo eindeutig heraus hervor geht das TNT unterstuezt wird??!!?? *wunder*

----------

## Gekko

Also auf meiner Kiste (war vor ca. 5-6 Jahren schaetz ich mal) war das nicht der Fall. Vielleicht fahrst vorerst mal mit nv, damit'st wenigstens bisserl proggen kannst?

Edit: spaeter hab ich mir ne tnt2 geschenkt bekommen   :Laughing:  die dann mit nvidia funktioniert hat.

----------

## WaTcHmE

ok.. dann fahr ich ne Runde nv und hol mir ne GeForce2 oder sowas  :Wink: 

VIELEN VIELEN DANK fuer die Hilfe!!!!!!

----------

## Gekko

Kein Problem, gern geschehn.

----------

## WaTcHmE

Um kein neues Thema anzufangen:

ich habe jetzt eine Geforce 2 Ti200 ( Asus V7700 64MB)

aber leider zeigt er mir trotzdem bei dem MODPROBE befehl jedesmal den FATAL ERROR, "no such device"

was kann ich da noch tun?

----------

## Gekko

1. Du hast die Sachen im /etc/portage/ drin, die ich vorher im Thread aufgelistet habe?

wenn ja, dann 2.

2. nochmal nvidia-glx und nvidia-kernel emergen und schaun, dass auch wirklich die versionen 1.0.6111 (oder so) gemerged wurden.

wenn ohne Fehlermeldung dann 3.

3. modprobe nvidia

wenn fehlerfrei dann 4.

4. opengl-update nvidia

danach die exampleconfig von X.Org auf die /etc/X11/xorg.conf kopieren

bei den treibern statt vga nvidia reintippen, und bei den devices dri raus, und glx rein. sonst erstmal keine Aenderungen vornehmen und X starten.

Wenn wirklich nix mehr hilft koennt ich dir noch per ssh helfen wenn du magst und mir vertraust.

----------

## WaTcHmE

1. Jup is drin!

2. jup sind wirklich die Versionen 1.0-6111

3. <-- da haengt es ... wieder ist es der Fehler, wo er mir sagt, dass er "no device" dazu hat..... 

in /proc/driver steht auch nichts von nvidia..... gnausowenig unter /dev/

wenn ich locate nvidia.ko mache, zeigt er mir nen korrekten Pfad an!

das mit dem ssh koennen wir gerne mal machen , allerdings musste mir dazu sagen, was ich brauche und welchen Port ich forwarden muss....

----------

## WaTcHmE

was vielleicht auch ganz interessant ist ist folgendes:

```
Linux version 2.6.7 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 SMP Tue Aug 10 13:52:45 UTC 2004

[...]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

rivafb: nVidia device/chipset 10DE0151

rivafb: RIVA MTRR set to ON

rivafb: PCI nVidia NV10 framebuffer ver 0.9.5b (nVidiaGeForce2-G, 64MB @ 0xF0000000)

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1093455421.315:0): initialized

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: devfs_debug: 0x0

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i815 Chipset, but could not find the secondary device.

agpgart: Detected an Intel i815 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 380M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

[...]

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

NVRM: the NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s)!!

NVRM: no devices probed, aborting!

NVRM: this often occurs when rivafb is loaded and claims the device's resources.

NVRM: try removing the rivafb module (or reconfiguring your kernel to remove

NVRM: rivafb support) and then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module again.

NVRM: the NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s)!!

NVRM: no devices probed, aborting!
```

in meinem Kernel BEFINDET SICH KEIN RIVAFB Modul mehr!!!!!!

warum versucht er es zu laden?

----------

## WaTcHmE

PEINLICH PEINLICH PEINLICH!!!!!!

ich verkriche mich SOFORT in ein mauseloch!!!!!!!!

ich bin nicht mehr zu sehen...

LIEBER NEWBIE, der du doch sooo gerne DUMME Fehler machst: wenn du einen Kernel mit MAKE && MAKE MODULES_INSTALL neu baust so sollst du ihn IMMER hinterher auch in deine /boot/ Partition kopieren, damit er geladen werde und auch dieser SCH**** rivaFB support  aus deinen Augen verschwindet!!!!!!!

Sorry gekko.. ich bin wirklich bloed...

----------

## Gekko

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Macht nix, hat trotzdem Spass gemacht. Funktioniert jetzt alles?

----------

